# I'm "funny" about blushes



## MAChostage (Jan 6, 2012)

Of all the beauty products out there, blush has always been my least favorite.  It is not often that I see a blush that I think is well applied and natural looking.  I am NC44 and, when I do want a blush, I find that for some reason I am drawn to blushes in the warmer, browner shades.  I absolutely hate pink and coral blushes.  I have been watching the reality show "Braxton Family Values" (guilty pleasure, I know), and I am loving Toni Braxton's makeup, especially the blushes she wears.  They are beautiful and I would LOVE to know what brand/color they are.  They are so natural looking, well blended and they compliment her complexion and her overall makeup look to a "T".  Anybody watch this show and have any kind of idea/guess about her blush colors (I know it's a big longshot)?


----------



## __nini (Jan 29, 2012)

Toni rocks deep rose, golden browns/bronzes and pinkish plum blushes on the show. I want to bet she owns Plum Foolery, for starters because I have that and it looks similar to what she always wears in the confessionals/interviews. Are you her complexion? Your best bet is to narrow it to a class of colors - yellows, reds, pinks, plums and darks or whatever...check MAC, then Nars and Cargo and go to a counter to play with stuff until you find what you like. You could always search for a swatch, after you look on the website but it might be on someone too pale for you to get a true feel for it on yourself.


----------

